# Glass Facade high rise



## Ray black (Aug 2, 2016)

dear members - I'm new to this forum , so would like to ask a question , hope it's not too basic : 
Can Normal Tinted glass , size 2.4m high by 1.2 meters wide and 8mm thick be used in a full Aluminium frame window from floor to ceiling as the exterior window in high rise buildings ? 
Secondly - what if the frame was on top and bottom with a butt joint to the next panel of glass both sides ? 
And finally , what if that same glass panel was in a frame on 3 sides and one long side butt jointed to another panel ? 

Looking forward to any answers - thx guys ..
Ray


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Ok, first welcome

Second you need to fly us in for a month long assesment.

Third forgot if the Australian code is free to see on line???

If so can you post a link


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2016)

2012 IBC
2403.2 Glass supports.
Where one or more sides of any pane of glass are not firmly supported, or are subjected to unusual load conditions, detailed construction documents, detailed shop drawings and analysis or test data assuring safe performance for the specific installation shall be prepared by a registered design professional.

2403.3 Framing.
To be considered firmly supported, the framing members for each individual pane of glass shall be designed so the deflection of the edge of the glass perpendicular to the glass pane shall not exceed 1/175 of the glass edge length or 3/4 inch (19.1 mm), whichever is less, when subjected to the larger of the positive or negative load where loads are combined as specified in Section 1605.

SECTION 2404
WIND, SNOW, SEISMIC AND DEAD LOADS ON GLASS

2404.1 Vertical glass.
Glass sloped 15 degrees (0.26 rad) or less from vertical in windows, curtain and window walls, doors and other exterior applications shall be designed to resist the wind loads in Section 1609 for components and cladding. Glass in glazed curtain walls, glazed storefronts and glazed partitions shall meet the seismic requirements of ASCE 7, Section 13.5.9. The load resistance of glass under uniform load shall be determined in accordance with ASTM E 1300.

The design of vertical glazing shall be based on the following equation:


    (Equation 24-1)   

where:

Fgw    = Wind load on the glass computed in accordance with Section 1609.

Fga    = Short duration load on the glass as determined in accordance with ASTM E 1300.


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

Also look at 2406.4......There are structural and safety concerns.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

Are you all playing by Austrailian rules??


----------

